# 이것을 본것는, 일 주일후 이니번에 죽는다



## OBrasilo

Hello, I would need help reading a few sentences from the 1999 Korean movie, "The Ring Virus".
I already know their meaning in English, and I have already managed to some-how read them, I would just like to know, whether I did it wrong, and how I should read them correctly. So, in other words, I need a help on how the sentence actually go in Korean.

Sentence 2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Hangeul: 이것을 본것는, 일 주일후 이니번에 죽는다.
Romanized: _Igeoseur bongeosneun, ir juirhu inibeone jugneunda._
Meaning: _Watched this, you are going to die in a week at this time._

Thanks in advance for your time and understanding. 


*Moderator's note:
We have a policy about the number of topics per thread, viz. one.
The other questions can be found here:
끝나자 본것는, 아니면 죽을아 몇살 것이다
살고 싶으신, 이것을 복사해야 본것는 주그안에
Eun-Suh (?)*


----------



## Suho1004

What you have there makes very little sense.

이것을 봤으면 정확히 일주일 후에 죽을 것이다. ("If you watched this, you will die in exactly one week.")


----------



## OBrasilo

Hmmm... but your variant doesn't match the text in the image.


----------



## microzenith

For this one, it's "이것을 본 자는 일주일 후 이 시간에 죽는다"


----------

